#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Sistema voip completo para vc montar sua própria operadora

## aheringer

PessoALL,

Estou disponibilizando um sistema completo de operadora voip. Este sistema é baseado em uma distribuição linux (DSL) e usa a estrutura do astbill (wwww.astbill.com). Todas as páginas estão em português-BR juntamente com todos os prompts e é possível testar sem mesmo instalar já que é um live-cd. Basta queimar o iso e deixar na gaveta do cd para que o mesmo inicie.
É possível montar um operadora voip em poucos minutos e basta um computador e um link de internet para que fique operacional. Com ele é possível:

Comprar créditos de qualquer terminadora voip, seja nacional ou não, configurar no sistema, para que os clientes façam ligações externas, que o sistema irá bilhetar e tarifar de acordo, é claro, com as tarifas configuradas.

Permite que os clientes falem entre si sem cobrar tarifa.

Permite cadastrar rotas de acordo com o número discado possibilitando que se compre créditos de terminadoras que tenham custo menor para algumas cidades.

Permite voicemail.

Vários níveis de usuários com tarifas diferenciadas podendo ser pré-pago ou pós.

Permite que o cliente veja em tempo real as ligações realizadas juntamente com seu saldo.

O cliente pode usar qualquer ATA disponível no mercado ou mesmo softphones.

Monitora as ligações realizadas em tempo real.

Todo gerenciamento feito via interface web e remotamente.

Permite clientes SIP, H323 e IAX2.

Sistema usa asterisk, mysql e php.

Tabela de preço totalmente configurável.

Não é necessário instalar nada, tudo incluso no livecd.

ATENÇÃO:

Presto assessoria na instalação/configuração assim como personalizo o sistema para trabalhar na sua empresa. Faço customizações em dial-plan, rotas, tabelas e monitoro seu sistema assim como presto total suporte e treinamento. Indico terminadoras com qualidade excelente e bons preços assim como bons fornecedores de ATAs. Faço tmbm QoS na rede de provedores e corporativos. Por favor, se houver interesse em tal serviço favor me contatar no telefone abaixo mas adianto que prestarei suporte SOMENTE mediante pagamento e, caso contrário, não o farei em hipótese alguma mesmo que seja o mais simples possível, portanto não me ligue se não houver interesse real.


Obrigado e boa sorte,

André Heringer,

(27) 9914-6997
msn [email protected]
[email protected]



Para baixar o sistema em formato ISO clique em:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NWPYYCRS

Manual de configuração:
http://rapidshare.de/files/35910682/...ivecd.doc.html

Se houver problema com o megaupload ao baixar (mensagem não há slot livre) instale este arquivo que resolverá o problema (somente explorer).
sendo que depois de instalado é necessário reiniciar o navegador:
http://rapidshare.de/files/35910552/megaupload.zip.html

Para quem não quer queimar o cd segue imagem para o VMware:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=933DXKAC

Necessário instalar o VMware player que pode ser baixado em: http://download3.vmware.com/software....0.2-29634.exe (windows)
http://download3.vmware.com/software...2-29634.tar.gz (linux)

Assim é possível rodar o livecd sem ter que reiniciar a máquina e sem instalação.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

hehehe isso que eu chamo de vender o peixe AUHAHUAUHUH  :Smile:  de toda forma valeu pela contribuicao espero que consiga algum suporte  :Smile:

----------


## _AGM_

Hummmm, e como faz prá passar a imagem para o HD??? No boot do CD tem a opção dsl tohd=/dev/hda1, mas naum formatei o HD ainda....

----------


## aheringer

> Hummmm, e como faz prá passar a imagem para o HD??? No boot do CD tem a opção dsl tohd=/dev/hda1, mas naum formatei o HD ainda....


Basta ir em DSL Pannel e clicar no opçao "Install to Hard Drive"

----------


## _AGM_

Caramba, não achei essa opção.. Devo estar meio cego mesmo, hehehehehe... Valeu...

----------


## _AGM_

Sabia que nao estava cego naum... No meu DSLPanel naum tem nenhuma opcao ~Install to Hard Drive~...

Tem Backup/Restore, Printer Setup, Netcardconfig, etc.... Mas Install to harddrive naum...

----------


## _AGM_

Pessoal, consegui passar a imagem do CD para o HD usando a opção F3 na hora do boot do CD, e selecionando a opção de boot "install"... Quem procura acha... Só não consegui achar ainda como faço prá deixar o IP fixo, pois ele sempre pega o IP por DHCP... Até parei o meu servidor de DHCP, mas não daeh ele nem ativou a eth0... Pelo DSL Panel eu consegui colocar outro IP, mas quando reinicio o mesmo, ele volta a pegar o IP por DHCP... Tirando isso, já consegui fazer tudo funcionar certinho...

----------


## aheringer

> Sabia que nao estava cego naum... No meu DSLPanel naum tem nenhuma opcao ~Install to Hard Drive~...
> 
> Tem Backup/Restore, Printer Setup, Netcardconfig, etc.... Mas Install to harddrive naum...


Tem a opção sim, basta ir em APPs->Tools>Install To Hard Drive

----------


## drcfilho

quanto custa?

----------


## _AGM_

Naum custa nada, ué... É só baixar, instalar e estudar, hehehehehe... Com algumas horas já consegui colocar o bixo prá funcionar...

----------


## karaketo

> PessoALL,
> 
> Estou disponibilizando um sistema completo de operadora voip. Este sistema é baseado em uma distribuição linux (DSL) e usa a estrutura do astbill (wwww.astbill.com). Todas as páginas estão em português-BR juntamente com todos os prompts e é possível testar sem mesmo instalar já que é um live-cd. Basta queimar o iso e deixar na gaveta do cd para que o mesmo inicie.
> É possível montar um operadora voip em poucos minutos e basta um computador e um link de internet para que fique operacional. Com ele é possível:
> 
> Comprar créditos de qualquer terminadora voip, seja nacional ou não, configurar no sistema, para que os clientes façam ligações externas, que o sistema irá bilhetar e tarifar de acordo, é claro, com as tarifas configuradas.
> 
> Permite que os clientes falem entre si sem cobrar tarifa.
> 
> ...



Nao esta mais disponivel o manual de configuraçao, por favor daria pra enviar-me , [email protected]

----------


## whinston

eu to tentando 1 demo com nosso amigo Andre tem alguns meses.. fica de me enviar o ISO e nada..

interesse eu tenho, dinheiro tb..
como alguem disse ae: vender o peixe..
ta vendendo, mas nao muito bem

----------


## edvaldo152

Aew mano como onde faço o download dessas paradas para montar o servidor voip?

----------


## balisteri

SourceForge.net: Downloading ...


se for o nome AstBill-Asterisk Billing and Management ta ai o link pra baixar o iso
é free software

AstBill is open source software licensed under the GPL, and is maintained and developed by a community of users and developers. AstBill is free to download and use. If you like what AstBill can do for you, please work with us to expand and refine AstBill to suit your needs.

Here are some of the features of AstBill:

User-friendly End User Web interface gives access to a range of functionality:

Personal Contact Directory with Categories 
View SIP, IAX and Virtual Accounts 
Virtual Accounts You can forward your calls to any extension you want 
Time based forwarding and Billing for Asterisk and VOIP 
Credit Control on outgoing calls 
Show Balance, Expenditure, Payments and number of Calls on each account 
Set warning balance for email when low credit on account 
View Numbers Dialed and add them to the Contact Directory 
View Numbers Dialed by Names from the Contact Directory 
Dynamic International Rate Table (Each customer can have his own price list using Brands) 
Rate Table in Currency of choice 
Call Data Records including cost of each call and time based billing 
Call Data Records in his Currency of choice 
Switchboard (Displays live status of users phones and ongoing calls) 
Allows one click calling from GUI and direct to phone 
Call Parking sends calls to parking and then redirects to phone 
Allows transfers of calls 
Edit your Account setup 
Asterisk Billing and Management 
Edit voicemail setup including email and pin 
Create Time Based Dialing and billing. You to forward your calls based on time and day. 
Each user can have unlimited of SIP, IAX and Virtual Accounts 
Each user can have unlimited Prepaid Card Accounts linked to his userid 
Specify your hardware and change the viewable name of your accounts 
Temporary disable SIP, IAX or Virtual Account 
Manage your Incoming Public Numbers including Time based forwarding 

User-friendly Administrator Web interface gives access to a range of functionality:


Show Balance, Expenditure, Payments and number of Calls on each account 
Call Data Records including cost and Sales on each call 
Branding Module. Allows you to create Brands in any Currency 
For each Brand define Currency, Billing Increment, mark-up and connection charges 
Flexible Dynamic International Rate Table for Each Brand in any Currency 
Server Status (Displays live status of users phones and ongoing calls) 
Show Peers. List of the last clients(SIP and IAX2) that have connected to the Asterisk server. 
Audit Trail. Show IP, Port and UserAgent for each call 
Manage your Incoming Public Numbers including Time based forwarding 
Manage Trunks. You can use unlimited ZAP, IAX and SIP trunks. 
Time Based Trunk Dialing. Each trunk can have his own time based dialplan 
Temporary disable trunks 
Trunks can be rated after cost. Allow for cost based Dialing 
Define maximum concurrent outgoing calls on each trunk 
If lowest cost trunk is fully used (busy) the system will choose the next available trunk. 
Define unlimited outgoing routes and link them to your trunks 
Store cost of your outgoing route for each trunk for efficient cost control 
All outgoing routes are stored independent on the client price list 
Define customer price lists for each Brand and Currency 
Billing Routing and Management software for Asterisk and VOIP 
Advanced customer management and portal management 
Integrated E-commerce module and web shop is available under GPL 
Define list of VOIP hardware commonly used 
Full Hardware Inventory. Store mac address and serial numbers of client hardware 
View and Store Customers payments 
Asterisk Billing and Management 
Manage Pre Paid and Post Paid customers. Full Credit control by User Account 
View important Server logs from web interface 
Define maximum concurrent calls on each Customer Account 
site original
AstBill - Billing Routing and Management software for Asterisk and VOIP - AstBill

----------


## edvaldo152

Ele faz a conecção tranquilo, mas eu não sei como configurar um numero pro x-lite e os autros e também precisava de algum tarifador se alguem puder me ajudar da a luz aew manos.

[email protected]

----------


## adminegg

Galera...
Operadora VoIP...
to gostando dessa ideia...
preciso de algo confiavel e estavel...com planos Pre, Pos e Corporativos...suporte a qualquer ATA...
algo que realmente funcione legal e bem certinho....
alguem teria uma luz??
ouvi falar que Sip Express Routers é bom....isso confere?

abraços...t+

----------


## edvaldo152

me adicione e eu coloco pra vcs

[email protected]

----------


## adminegg

Galera...preciso de assessoria VoIP...
estou pensando em montar uma provedora...preciso de ajuda...hehe...

Abraços...t+

MSN
[email protected]
Email
[email protected]

----------


## jrmsm

alguém conseguiu o manual do tal fone plus? o coloca-lo pra rodar?

Malta

----------


## jhonnyp

pessoalinstelei aqui o sistema ,masnao condigo baixar o manual,onde acho?

andre.vc abriu o t´opico e summiu?

----------


## jrmsm

pois é jhonnyp, também fiz a instalação mas o manual não está disponivel, também estou a procura do manual, adicionei andré no msn mas no único dia que ele ficou online, tentei falar com ele mas o mesmo não deu retorno, tentei inclusive pra ver qual eram as propostas de suporte dele mas nada de retorno

----------


## jhonnyp

to com o manual aqui
se quiserem eu envio pro e-mail de vcs.
o andré me passou por msn

----------


## edvaldo152

Manda o tutorial pro meu email: [email protected]

----------


## monica10

Boa tarde, alguem me poderia mandar as configuraçoes, nao esta mais disponivel o link
[email protected]
Obrigado

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tambem quero o manuel jejeje [email protected]

----------


## jrmsm

valeu jhonnyp, consegui com ele tb o manual, estamos trocando uma ideia pelo msn e pretendemos instalar na empresa o sistema com ele, ele é gente boa e extremamente competente, se alguem quiser ainda o manual, me dá um alo no msn que mando

----------


## jhonnyp

pois é eu tbem achei ele muito gente boa. mas aqui tenho que ver o que quero fazer aiinda. mas comcerteza o voip tem muitas vantages,

----------


## evertonmt

Eu tb Gostaria de receber o manual [email protected]

----------


## monica10

Por favor alguem me ajuda, nao consigo instalar no hd

----------


## evertonmt

Gostaria de trocar idéia sobre o sistema de VOIP......
Tenho um Provedor de NET com 2 MB puro da telefônica todo meu sistema e sobre plataforma MIKROTIk....e Penso assim...
" Internet Alguns já Oferecem preciso algo mais ...."

Este esta sendo o Dilema será que estou pensando corretamente... Sobre montar um Server para que meus clientes falem entre eles sem custo.
 :Smile:

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> to com o manual aqui
> se quiserem eu envio pro e-mail de vcs.
> o andré me passou por msn


pois e amigo, aqui o tal do manuel ainda nao apareceu.
so pedi ele por que vc ofereceu ok !

----------


## monica10

Pessoal coloquei o manual pra galera bixar

http://www.addphone.net/download/asterisk.doc

Espero que alguem me pode dar um mao com esse sistema, 


MSN:[email protected]

----------


## jhonnyp

> pois e amigo, aqui o tal do manuel ainda nao apareceu.
> so pedi ele por que vc ofereceu ok !


amigo, foi mal, eu achei que tinha te mandado, mas vi que nao foi, outros ai sabem que eu repassei o manual, fui de atras e consegui isso para o forum, mas agora acho que varios ja tem, desculpe mais uma vez pelo meu erro. 

espero ter ajudado o forum, flw

----------


## monica10

Coloquei o manual no meu servidor, é so baixar
*http://www.addphone.net/download/asterisk.doc*

----------


## jrmsm

amigos não temos porque ficar debatendo sobre manual, que tal dialogarmos sobre configuração, instalação etc..., por falar nisso alguém conseguiu colocar pra rodar?
quanto a manual, o jhonny tem e tá repassando, a monica disponibilizou o link, eu tenho tb e já repassei para quem pediu, portanto o intuito de todos é ajudar no quer for possível dentro das possibilidades de cada um.
para aqueles que conseguiram colocar pra rodar, porque não falarmos com o andré e criarmos um site do programa e lá procurar difundir o mesmo e tirarmos as dúvidas de cada um através de uma lista de discussão específica?
bem, perguntas no ar.

Malta

----------


## monica10

Encontrei uma versao do asterisk que é muito facil de instalar e configurar e esta em varios idioma inclusive em español.
Aqui ta o link pra download
http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...athome-2.7.iso

----------


## monica10

Oi pessoao encontei um sistema bom para quem quer um central voip sem muito problema
Software IP PBX grÃ¡tis e servidor SIP para Windows
E estou tratando de traduzir para portugues, se ten algen que ta afin de ajudar 

http://www.addphone.net/download/strings_pt.ini

----------


## mundodigitalin

ola amigo eu me interessei pelo programa, mas não consigo fazer o download pra teste, sera q tem como vc postar novamente os arquivos para downloads???? ow mandar pro meu email [email protected]???????????

----------


## monica10

Aqui esta o link para download http://www.3cx.com/downloads/3cxphonesystem3.exe
Este é o manual http://www.3cx.com/manual/3cxphonesystemmanual20.pdf

----------


## robinhocrusoe

Tem como alguem upar em outro server o sistema do André pois o MegaUpload é uma coisa. E até hoje eu naum consegui baixar ele. e posta os link's aki mesmo.

pode ser no badongo;

Badongo free file hosting and image hosting

rapidshare

RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace

Turbo Upload (esse é muito bom)

TurboUpload.com - Free file hosting service, backup your files

----------


## Madunder

> Naum custa nada, ué... É só baixar, instalar e estudar, hehehehehe... Com algumas horas já consegui colocar o bixo prá funcionar...


Não consegui baixar nda... já zerou os links  :Frown: 
Alguem tem nvos links?

----------


## monica10

Bon dia, coloquei o sistema andar, (muito bom).
So que na minha rede interna, gostaria de saber qual sao as portas que tenho que liberar pra usar na net.
Tambem gostaria de saber se posso traduzir pra español, se sim onde estao os arquivos.
Obrigado

----------


## monica10

Oi gente, me adicione no msn para estudarmos juntos este sistema, eu ja fiz ele funcionar, preciso so mais umas coisinhas.
[email protected]

----------


## Magal

> to com o manual aqui
> se quiserem eu envio pro e-mail de vcs.
> o andré me passou por msn


Poderia mandar para o meu email: [email protected] 

grato

----------


## WRSistemas

So da a mensagem File Not Found !!! quando tento baixar 

sera que teria como disponibilizar novamente ?????

valewww!!!!

----------


## vipsolcom

Estamos muito interessados nos serviços, mas assim como o amigo acima tbm só recebemos mensagens de File Not Found, se puder recolocar agradeceríamos imensamente...lhe adicionamos no MSN tbm, gostaríamos de manter contato.... :Smile:

----------


## WRSistemas

vipsolcom usa este link aqui que tem o astbill para download

SourceForge.net: Downloading ...

falow temais !!!!

----------


## sergio

> vipsolcom usa este link aqui que tem o astbill para download
> 
> SourceForge.net: Downloading ...
> 
> falow temais !!!!


Heehehehehehe... vão montar sistema VoIP na WRSistemas?

----------


## dbbrito

Pessoal, como usar o Astill com interface em Portguês?? Ele tem área do cliente também??? Obrigado

----------


## nilsonalvernaz

André Heringer,

Qual o valor do suporte que você dá? o que você citou no seu tópico...
Não estou conseguindo baixar o manual... tá dando erro no link...

----------


## jkam

> pessoalinstelei aqui o sistema ,masnao condigo baixar o manual,onde acho?
> 
> andre.vc abriu o t´opico e summiu?


Eu intalei aqui em uma VMware, aparentemente funciona, porém sem o manual nem dá... Se alguém tiver disponibiliza aí pra todos nós... PLEASE

Eu tbem instalei outrar distros, mas a única que consegui mesmo botar pra funcionar foi o TrixBox 2.2 fiz 3 ramais e testei na minha intranet dois com o X-lite e um ramal num ATA Sipura 2102 funcionou perfeitamente, só não consegui configurar ainda as rotas de saída, trunks, mas por falta das informações corretas do meu provedor de serviço.. Já solicitei suporte por parte deles, estoui aguardando.

Agora vou ver se configuro o no-ip no server pra não ter que por Ip fixo aqui e poder cadastrar ramais pela internet que tbem possam usar minha rota de saída, vamos ver no que dá  :Big Grin:

----------


## jkam

> pessoalinstelei aqui o sistema ,masnao condigo baixar o manual,onde acho?
> 
> andre.vc abriu o t´opico e summiu?


Eu intalei aqui em uma VMware, aparentemente funciona, porém sem o manual nem dá... Se alguém tiver disponibiliza aí pra todos nós... PLEASE

Eu tbem instalei outrar distros, mas a única que consegui mesmo botar pra funcionar foi o TrixBox 2.2 fiz 3 ramais e testei na minha intranet dois com o X-lite e um ramal num ATA Sipura 2102 funcionou perfeitamente, só não consegui configurar ainda as rotas de saída, trunks, mas por falta das informações corretas do meu provedor de serviço.. Já solicitei suporte por parte deles, estoui aguardando.

Agora vou ver se configuro o no-ip no server pra não ter que por Ip fixo aqui e poder cadastrar ramais pela internet que tbem possam usar minha rota de saída, vamos ver no que dá  :Big Grin:

----------


## portelabh

Olá para todos a imagem que esta no link MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
esta com pau alguém sabe de outro link?
Baixei o AstBill-LiveCD-Beta-0.9.0.14-Build-108.iso mas achei complicado 
Alguém sabe de uma distribuição em português 
Obrigado

----------


## Pupa

> Eu intalei aqui em uma VMware, aparentemente funciona, porém sem o manual nem dá... Se alguém tiver disponibiliza aí pra todos nós... PLEASE
> 
> Eu tbem instalei outrar distros, mas a única que consegui mesmo botar pra funcionar foi o TrixBox 2.2 fiz 3 ramais e testei na minha intranet dois com o X-lite e um ramal num ATA Sipura 2102 funcionou perfeitamente, só não consegui configurar ainda as rotas de saída, trunks, mas por falta das informações corretas do meu provedor de serviço.. Já solicitei suporte por parte deles, estoui aguardando.
> 
> Agora vou ver se configuro o no-ip no server pra não ter que por Ip fixo aqui e poder cadastrar ramais pela internet que tbem possam usar minha rota de saída, vamos ver no que dá




olha amigo tem um carinha circulando na net muito bom e fazil de trabalhar na verdade vc baixa ele manda instala q ele faiz tudo 
e todo em portugues e bem simples de trabalhar 

chamado disc -os 
muito bom 
qualquer coisa tamo ai 
c quiser manda um email [email protected] 

blz......................

----------


## jesusnetworks

aqui o site do Projeto, vale a pena apoia-los.

Disc-OS - Home

----------


## antoni

> aqui o site do Projeto, vale a pena apoia-los.
> 
> Disc-OS - Home


não tem a parte financeira. Pelo menos não encontrei ou não soube usar.

----------


## edilsons

Caros,

Minha empresa, Virgos Tecnologia, oferece plataforma completa para montagem de Provedores VoIP, utilizada atualmente por mais de 40 provedores em todo o Brasil.

Com ela, é possível fazer o ciclo completo, desde a compra de créditos/minutos das operadoras VoIP (quantas quiser), criação das tarifas para os mais variados destinos, planos de venda, cadastro dos clientes e dos ramais (linhas), bilhetagem, montagem de revendas, além das rotins de gerenciamento financeiro do provedor.

Além disso, fornecemos total consultoria na implantação, hospedagem, treinamento na administração, indicação de fornecedores de minutos ou equipamentos VoIP.

Consulte esta e outras soluções em: Virgos - Provedores VoIP, Revenda VoIP, Billing VoIP, PABX IP, IP PBX, PABX VoIP, Consultoria, Curso e Treinamento Postgres, Linux, PHP, Java, J2ME, Servidores VoIP Asterisk, Operadoras VoIP


Abraços,

Edilson Spessoto
Virgos - Provedores VoIP, Revenda VoIP, Billing VoIP, PABX IP, IP PBX, PABX VoIP, Consultoria, Curso e Treinamento Postgres, Linux, PHP, Java, J2ME, Servidores VoIP Asterisk, Operadoras VoIP

----------


## renatoniz

Estou precisando desse manual urgente... poderia me enviar? [email protected]

----------


## nexttera

http://tr.virtualtarget.com.br/index...6ed164877dc8ee http://www.convergeeventos.com.br/ma.../passti01b.jpg 
*Nossa Empresa Nexttera.sistemas e telecom. Soluções integradoras para provedores de voz ip voip* 


*
Trabalhamos com tecnologia livre embarcada, e linguagem de programação php PostgreSQL, MySQL, windows, linux, instalação, configuração e operação de PABX IP, bilhetagem, Asterisk Real-Time, programas proprietários for Windows/LINUX .

 Projeto, Modelagem e Desenvolvimento de bancos de Dados para provedores voip, migração, adaptação, aplicações legadas ao novo paradigma de desenvolvimento de sistemas de integração voip, Clipper e outras linguagens, que utilizavam o Paradox como GA (grupo de arquivos de dados), para aplicações em JAVA, JAVAScript, AJAX, UNIX, ASP, Ruby On Rails ou PHP com os dados sendo armazenados em bancos MySQL. 

Metodologia para modelagem estrutural incorporando recursos de criação e manutenção de serviços interativos voip; Mapeamento dinâmico, interface gráfica, Planos de discagem (Dial Plan), Configuração de Voicemail, Estatísticas das ligações (billing) .*  
*CONTA ONLINE*
Acompanhamento em tempo real o gráfico da conta telefônica com todas as informações necessárias para seu controle: chamadas realizadas, duração, custo e saldo disponível.

SECRETÁRIA ELETRÔNICA INTELIGENTE*
Secretária eletrônica 24 horas conectada ao e-mail. O cliente recebe em sua caixa de e-mails as mensagens gravadas na secretária eletrônica do sistema IP. 
As mensagens também podem ser acessadas através do aparelho telefônico, basta digitar um número xx

IDENTIFICADOR DE CHAMADAS *
Identificação automática de quem está chamando, por número e nome.

CRÉDITOS ONLINE*
Possíbilidade de realizar recarga de créditos no sistema implantado asterisk .

ALERTA DE SALDO*
O cliente é avisado automaticamente, por e-mail, quando seus créditos estão acabando. O próprio cliente define qual saldo dispara a mensagem.

CONSULTA DE SALDO VIA TELEFONE*
A qualquer momento, seu cliente pode consultar o saldo de sua conta via telefone, basta digitar xx no seu aparelho telefônico.

SIGA-ME*
Redirecionamento de chamadas recebidas no número de sua operadora para outro número voip ou convencional.

TELE-CONFERÊNCIA *
Três ou mais pessoas conversam simultaneamente com excelente qualidade de voz e sem limite de tempo ou localidad* 

*IDENTIFCHAMADA DE ESPERA *
Possibilidade de atender duas ligações simultaneamente.

RECONHECIMENTO SELETIVO DE CHAMADAS*
Recebimento seletivo de chamadas, baseado em grupo de contatos. É possível realizar bloqueio para não receber chamadas em um determinado período, por exemplo, de madrugada ou finais de semana.

BLOQUEIO DE CHAMADAS*
Permite que o usuário bloqueie o recebimento de chamadas de um ou mais determinados números.

GERENCIAMENTO SELETIVO DE CHAMADAS*
O usuário terá a possibilidade de escolher como o sistema irá gerenciar as chamadas nas situações de indisponível, ocupado ou não atendeu. Essas chamadas poderão ser encaminhadas para outras linhas ou para o sistema de secretária eletrônica inteligente.

MULTI-CONTA*
O usuário poderá ter diversos serviços e números vinculados a uma mesma conta em sua operadora .

RECARGA AUTOMÁTICA*
Se o cliente preferir, o sistema faz a recarga automática de seus crédito, conforme sua preferência: recarga mensal ou por saldo limite.

AGENDA TELEFÔNICA*
É possível registrar no gerenciador web os números de seus contatos e fazer buscas detalhadas.

PRESENÇA *
O sistema informa quando os contatos estão online e disponíveis para receber chamadas.

CHAT *
Possibilidade de troca de mensagens de texto com os contatos que estiverem online.
* Para utilizar esses serviços é necessário que o aparelho telefônico ou o softphone possua tais funções.* 


* http://www.lpnet.com.br/publicidade/...automatico.gif * 


Batista Gentil da Costa 

- Diretor Executivo de Vendas 
- 48 9114-7605 | 48 3717-5233 | 11 3711-5918 | 48 33440410

- Nexttera . Sistemas e Telecomunicações . 
- www.nexttera.com.br | [email protected] | - 
[email protected]  
* Brother_costa  Quarta, 22 Janeiro 2008*   


http://www.convergeeventos.com.br/ma...el_150108d.gif

----------

